# Pretty good compressor



## cutworm

Thanks for the post. Glad it's doing well. I'm shopping for a new compressor. Mine is getting old. Good info.


----------



## NormG

I am also seeking a compressor, as I have found I am needing one more often that would make task much easier


----------



## Cato

Congrats on your purchase. Glad you got a nice quiet compressor for your shop. They really do come in handy.

I remember looking at the Senco, but when I was building my storage shed I wanted a wheeled compressor at the time.

Senco's and Makita's do seem to get high reviews on them and I'm sure are probably way better than pancake models.

I ended up with a Dewalt, wheeled model, that works well and is not too loud even though it is not an oiler model.

I may be wrong on this so others can correct me, but I don't think you are supposed to use the emergency pressure release as a routine for bleeding off the pressure. I have a ball cock valve on the bottom of my Dewalt and I just slowly open that to bleed off air pressure and moisture when I am done.


----------



## Tedstor

You're right about the pull-ring. Poorly written on my part as I make it sound as if its part of the normal purging process.


----------



## bobasaurus

Just bought one of these. Screwing in the air filter was easy, nothing in the way… maybe they changed the design a bit. Gauges are still positioned oddly. Runs pretty noisy but not bad when wearing earmuffs. Mine came with the oil already in it and at the perfect level.

I agree that the drain valves are a little high… I wonder if I should tilt the thing to ensure proper drainage.


----------



## Tedstor

Bob- I tilt mine slightly whenever I think about it. But you obviously have to be careful to not spill the oil from the reservoir. 
Three years later with moderate use…....mine is still humming along like new. I'd be thrilled to get 10-15 years out of it.


----------

